# Easy Way To Scale / Dimension A Slingshot Design



## Clever Moniker

I wanted to show how easy it is to figure out the approximate dimensions of most slingshots designs using a very simply program that most people have available to them. You can also use this method simply to scale your design as well.

You will need 3 things:

1) Microsoft Paint

2) A picture of the design

3) Know a least 1 dimension of the actual design (i.e. slingshot length, fork gap length, etc.)

Once you get good at this method, it should take you less then 1 minute.

*Disclaimer:*

If you copy someone else's design and get flack for it, not my problem.

If you are a vendor and someone copies your design, again, not my problem.

Basically, I have no control over what people choose to do.

If you want to watch in HD, you can click on the Vimeo icon in the video, and it will take you to the video website itself where you can watch in HD.






Hope this helps some of you, I tried to make it as short as I could... sorry I am so long winded.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Cool!


----------



## leon13

oh wow ! thanks

cheers


----------



## carboncopy

thank you!


----------



## BCLuxor

Now that earns you a cookie! I have some unreal Bocote that is just a few mm short of optimal and my usual tactic is just to sand a bit extra here and there but now I can proportion appropriate thank you!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

If you're using a pdf file for a template, you can scale the printout to the size you want in your pdf viewer.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Nice, thanks.


----------



## Clever Moniker

Henry in Panama said:


> If you're using a pdf file for a template, you can scale the printout to the size you want in your pdf viewer.


Correct, however, this method would allow you to dimension any slingshot just using a picture off the internet.

No template needed.

It would also mean you don't need to waste any paper if you didn't scale it correctly after you printed it out.


----------



## Clever Moniker

What if the design you'd like to copy is on a video and you can't find an image of it?

Like a YouTube video, or Vimeo video?

Simple...

1) Pause the video at the frame when the slingshot is facing you (in full screen mode)

2) Press the Print Screen button.

View attachment 56182


This copies the contents of the screen you are looking at to the "clipboard" on the computer.

3) Open MS Paint and press CTRL-V (paste).

Using my own video as an example... should look like this...

View attachment 56183


4) Cut out the slingshot design and follow the steps in my video to dimension it out.

Again, you can dimension any slingshot design you want in less then a min, and you can even do this off a video... no image of the original design needed!! 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Whitewolf

Thank you!

Dennis


----------



## Marnix

Thanks! I use a lot of centimeter graph paper to scale things, but this will be much easier.


----------



## Clever Moniker

Whitewolf said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Dennis


No problem brother. Glad you liked it! 



Marnix said:


> Thanks! I use a lot of centimeter graph paper to scale things, but this will be much easier.


Cool, glad you like it. I don't normally use this method as I use Photoshop, but I wanted to show what can be done easily with tools that are available on most computers. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Clever Moniker

How to dimension a slingshot off a video using MS Paint (under 2min). 






Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## leon13

wow thats spooky its that easy !!!

cheers


----------



## e~shot

Cool.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Clever Moniker

How to trace the design into a simple CAD program to prepare for production.

Again, this is pretty easy and with time... will only take you a few minutes to do.

You can do this with most designs.






Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Outlaw

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Clever Moniker

Outlaw said:


> Thanks for sharing!!


No problem!


----------



## Mr.Teh

Thank you CM, good to know that way :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teh

Oh theres more than one video, all three are very helpful !!

in the first time here without the template section, i draw it with the help of bread paper from the display, funny but works too


----------



## Peter Recuas

Good information

By the way, Microsoft power point is what I use and works great


----------



## Clever Moniker

Overfrog said:


> Good information
> 
> By the way, Microsoft power point is what I use and works great


Thanks, the reason I used MS Paint, was that I wanted to show how easy it is using pre-existing software that most will have.

I'm totally gonna try this in Power Point now though!


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks. I've got to say your presentations are very professional. Great job and good information. You da man  !


----------



## Clever Moniker

Beanflip said:


> Thanks. I've got to say your presentations are very professional. Great job and good information. You da man  !


Thanks Beanflip! I'm currently exploring more methods which I hope to post here to this thread as well!


----------



## lightgeoduck

nicely done, definitely was a video that was needed for the community!

Thanks for your contributions to the slingshot world

LGD


----------



## Clever Moniker

Overfrog said he used PowerPoint to scale or dimension a slingshot... soooo...

I tested it out and it ended up being a very quick and easy method! : )

All you'll need is:

1) Microsoft PowerPoint

2) A slingshot image/design

3) Know a least 1 dimension of the actual design (i.e. slingshot length, fork gap length, etc.)






Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## e~shot

CM... you have a sweet voice buddy  once again another good tutorial.

It is also possible to give the exact measurement using Picture tools


----------



## Clever Moniker

e~shot said:


> CM... you have a sweet voice buddy  once again another good tutorial.
> 
> It is also possible to give the exact measurement using Picture tools


Thanks e~shot!!

Sweet tip too, I just tried it and works great. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Beanflip

Hey CM, could you apply your technique to this release? Let's say the hole is 3/4".
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31707-archery-release/


----------



## Beanflip

I followed your video step by step! Awesome! I hope to fab up the release from some HDPE scrap. Thank you! I will post the result when finished. ( I used the paint version.)


----------



## Clever Moniker

Beanflip said:


> Hey CM, could you apply your technique to this release? Let's say the hole is 3/4".
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31707-archery-release/


For sure... I assume by your second post, this was a success?


----------



## Beanflip

Clever Moniker said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey CM, could you apply your technique to this release? Let's say the hole is 3/4".http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31707-archery-release/
> 
> 
> 
> For sure... I assume by your second post, this was a success?
Click to expand...

Yes! I've got a nicely scaled pattern. Now I just wish it was a slingshot instead.


----------



## Clever Moniker

Beanflip said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey CM, could you apply your technique to this release? Let's say the hole is 3/4".http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31707-archery-release/
> 
> 
> 
> For sure... I assume by your second post, this was a success?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I've got a nicely scaled pattern. Now I just wish it was a slingshot instead.
Click to expand...

That's awesome. I haven't heard back in replies to know if this had been effective for some people, so glad to hear it has been.

Pick out a slingshot design and give 'er Bean!


----------



## Beanflip

The release was going well until my dremel brushes shot craps.


----------



## Clever Moniker

Beanflip said:


> The release was going well until my dremel brushes shot craps.


That's too bad, I'd have like to seen it compete Bean!!


----------



## Beanflip

Clever Moniker said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The release was going well until my dremel brushes shot craps.
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad, I'd have like to seen it compete Bean!!
Click to expand...

I hope to get back to it before the day is over. And it's not the first one I scaled. I started fabing another that I found and scaled from the backyard bowyers blog.


----------



## Beanflip

This is great for insuring the size of any pattern before printing. Exciting!

Here is the release I used the technique on.


----------



## Greavous

nothing like sharing some good tech tips! Im an old autocad pilot dating back to release 2.2 and have my set ways of rescaling (scale reference in cad) but your tips take away the need for software that costs a couple thousand bucks and who in their right mind would want to blow that much money to rescale slingshots? I was thinking about this and it wasnt all that long ago when a guy would use graph paper and rescale with a little SWAG! For the younger bunch, google that term if you dont know what it means.

Thanks for the info share.


----------



## Clever Moniker

Beanflip said:


> This is great for insuring the size of any pattern before printing. Exciting!
> 
> Here is the release I used the technique on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Looks like it turned out great Bean!!!! Wahhooo. 



Greavous said:


> nothing like sharing some good tech tips! Im an old autocad pilot dating back to release 2.2 and have my set ways of rescaling (scale reference in cad) but your tips take away the need for software that costs a couple thousand bucks and who in their right mind would want to blow that much money to rescale slingshots? I was thinking about this and it wasnt all that long ago when a guy would use graph paper and rescale with a little SWAG! For the younger bunch, google that term if you dont know what it means.
> 
> Thanks for the info share.


You're welcome Greavous. 

I know what you mean though about being set in your ways over certain things, I get like that too. What's graph paper?


----------



## Beanflip

This is a great tool. I'm using it again and it won't be the last!


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Way kewl Moniker... love it!


----------



## tpinaz

Clever Moniker said:


> I wanted to show how easy it is to figure out the approximate dimensions of most slingshots designs using a very simply program that most people have available to them. You can also use this method simply to scale your design as well.
> 
> You will need 3 things:
> 
> 1) Microsoft Paint
> 
> 2) A picture of the design
> 
> 3) Know a least 1 dimension of the actual design (i.e. slingshot length, fork gap length, etc.)
> 
> Once you get good at this method, it should take you less then 1 minute.
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> 
> If you copy someone else's design and get flack for it, not my problem.
> 
> If you are a vendor and someone copies your design, again, not my problem.
> 
> Basically, I have no control over what people choose to do.
> 
> If you want to watch in HD, you can click on the Vimeo icon in the video, and it will take you to the video website itself where you can watch in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps some of you, I tried to make it as short as I could... sorry I am so long winded.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Clever Moniker


Clever............. you is CLEVER ! !


----------

